# There was an error connecting to wireless network...



## JJxvi (Jan 14, 2008)

This seems to be a common problem. I have a MacBook with Leopard and a NetGear wireless router.  Whenever I start up or come back from sleep I get an "error connecting to wireless network" message.  I have my SSID broadcasting, I have removed password security, I have removed MAC address filtering. Even though I have done this, the airport menu shows my network with a lock icon as if it is a secured network which it is not. I can work around the problem by opening safari, opening the network diagnostics page, choosing airport, choosing my network, and if necessary entering no password when a WEP password login screen comes up. It will immediately connect after doing these steps with no issues until the next time i shut down or put the machine to sleep. Next time I restart I have to go through these steps again instead of it automatically connecting.

I have seen what appears to be this same issue on many forums like this in my internet search, but mainly people seem to think it is a password issue since they have security turned on and it keeps failing to connect after they enter their password. In reality it looks like the MacBook still thinks you must enter a password regardless even if security is turned off. I also have a powerbook (Tiger though) that i tried and it connected no problem and multiple PCs that can connect no problem. I would love for anyone to help me resolve this so I can connect automatically on restart/awake without going through the netwok diagnostics each time. Hopefully this can also help someone who is also having this problem by letting them know that the network diagnostics is a possible workaround to try out.

Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2008)

Read this MacOSXHint and see if it helps you. Good Luck.


----------



## JJxvi (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll check but I'm not sure this applies. For one, this is really the only network Ive ever used. For another, going through the airport menu to connect does not work as in the scenario listed. It does try to connect to my network on wake up and fails. If I go to the airport menu and select my network it also fails (unlike the hint posted). The only way to get it to work is to go through the network diagnostics.


----------



## skorze (Jan 14, 2008)

You might try creating a new location under you network settings.  If there is something being missed or just flaky in your default location this is a quick and easy way of getting around it.  Best of luck!


----------

